# Atari Drank Too Much Water



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I unfortunately found out that the chickens had no water for a night, so I quickly refilled it and they drank for 10 minutes. Atari wandered off by herself and when I picked her up she gurgled a little and a bit of water came out of her mouth. I felt her crop and it was HUGE. She’s snaking her neck a bit and a little more water came out of her. I took the water out of the coop for a bit. What should I do?


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

Did she have any other symptoms? Sometimes when chickens drink too much, their crop is so full that it just overflows a bit when they lean down. It's harmless, assuming it's not part of a wider pattern of symptoms.


----------

